# Tube painting experiment



## Cwalker935 (Jun 27, 2014)

Since I have little experience with painting tubes, I decided to conduct an experiment.  I turned three gum ball cast blanks made from the same brick with one tube painted black, one white and one silver.  Unfortunately, I had a major blow out on the black tube which happens to be my favorite.  From left to right black, white and silver.


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 27, 2014)

Might have better luck painting the holes instead of the tubes.


----------



## gbpens (Jun 27, 2014)

I agree with Harry. Paint the inside of the material after you have drilled it. The white appears to give the best contrast.


----------

